# How to uninstall hot coffee patch from GTA San Andreas?



## abhishek.bandodkar (Aug 12, 2007)

I had installed hot coffeee patch but now I want to remove it without affecting the game files or the game.Please help


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

which mod did you use?

try Hot Coffee v2.1(contains a censor option) from here *www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=47


----------



## abhishek.bandodkar (Aug 12, 2007)

ya i installed Hot Coffee v2.1


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

did you use "sacensor.exe".

to use it, run the game, Alt+Tab out & run "sacensor.exe" & then follow onscreen instruction.


----------

